# Inguinal Neurectomy



## crhunt78 (Feb 13, 2010)

One of the physicians I work for did a neurectomy on a pt's inguinal nerves that were stuck to the mesh after a hernia repair he had done last year.  Does anyone have any idea how to bill for this?  I hate to use the unlisted code but I have searched the neurectomy codes and none of them pertain to the groin area.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------

